# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Transformation de bpmn  diagramme d'activit

## Maroua21

salut
aide moi svp  ::(: 
comment faire une transformation de bpmn   diagramme d'activit et est que facile ou non? 
merci d'avence  ::oops::

----------


## Rhona Maxwel

Bonjour,

Une solution existe mais elle est complexe.
MDA Model Driven Architecture ou MDE Model Driven Engeeniring est un cadre permettant de piloter un dveloppement  logiciel en utilisant uniquement des modles.
Pour rsumer on modlise le mtier (BPMN), les besoins puis par transformation de modles on gnre les modles de conception puis on gnre les modles de codes puis enfin le code.

Pour cela on utilise les mta-modles du modle source et cible et un langage de transformation comme ATL Atlas Transformation Language

Voir les articles consacrs  l'Ingnierie Dirige par les Modles :

https://www.urbanisation-si.com/articles/ingenierie-dirigee-par-les-modeles-idm

Bon courage

----------

